# SA vs DAL



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=257064


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

thanks for making the thread i was at some work thing/gym

manu is back!!!! and our defense and intensity is back. wow we cant hit a shot yet still lead at half time. thoughs shots gota start falln soon wich i think we will win by 7 plus.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

It's a great game, I'm going to write a recap and then I'll post it here.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

im surprised that no one made a thread for this game on the general forums


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Tim travels, thats game.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey I just want to say that you guys are good sports about the game, not bad mouthing dallas and making excuses. I still think you guys win if we play a 7 game series. I think we do have a better chance than in recent yers, but we have to beat you guys on the biggest stage.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

yea really, till then we arent getting any respect


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

man, why is this place so dead? I still find it odd that most bad teams have more fans than ones who win, especially defending champs.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> man, why is this place so dead? I still find it out that most bad teams have more fans than ones who win, especially defending champs.


We're spoiled ? :clown:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> We're spoiled ? :clown:



oops I mean ODD not out up there. Not sure what the hell I was typing.


And yeah, maybe you're right haha.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

probably we expect our team to win and our teams are complete while other teams worry about the next win or who they might get in the future


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Also I see a TON of Mavs jerseys in the crowd during SA vs DAL games.


----------

